# She is so Selfish...



## cisco7931 (May 2, 2011)

Ok, facts first: Separated for 2 months, our 5 year old daughter is with her. She is living with her parents and I moved back to mine. 

She works the regular 9-5 and doesn't go home on a daily basis until 2+ hours after. When she goes on vacation leave, she usually spends it out doing whatever. She admitted she wants to live the single life before. 

I call my daughter everyday coz I miss her, during weekends, I want to pick her up in the morning to spend all day with her, but my exwife doesn't want to and only allows me after lunch. 

She is trying my patience, I would step back if I can see that she is making an effort to spend more time with our daughter, but obviously she isn't. 

She has asked me to shoulder 99% of all our daughters expenses, with her salary, and to quote her, "I have no right knowing how she spends for her family, friends and wants". 

So in a nutshell, she is torturing me with no money, no wife and no time for our daughter while she is living the single life...

Any thoughts from anyone? I plan to talk to her mom tomorrow, my ex doesn't know the meaning of compromise, she is acting too selfish now and I don't even want to start a conversation with her coz she will always be right in her eyes...


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Where is your daughter when XW is working? What custody agreement have you come up with, you just have visitation? If you get to visit every weekend I can understand why XW is upset because if she works 9-5 the weekend are her chance to spend quality time with D too. maybe you should negotiate shared custody, and soon or else you will never have custody based on how I've read the judicial system in the US works. If your XW is going after the single life why is she primary caregiver and not you?


----------



## cisco7931 (May 2, 2011)

exactly my point Lon... We don't have D in our country yet.. And no legal steps have been taken by either of us, although I am already in contact with my lawyer... 

Her parents are becoming our daughter's parents. She works M-F and is home weekends, same as me. Our only difference is she still goes out 90% of the time on weekends, while I only go out on weekends coz I wanted to give her time for our daughter, which she isn't obviously taking advantage of...


----------

